# Sticky  Illegal activities



## Charles

I am sorry to have to play the role of policeman here again. I have just removed a recent thread which described some illegal activities with a slingshot. I am not saying that in the peculiar circumstances outlined that the actions were or were not justified. BUT ...

This is a public forum. We must NOT be seen to advocate nor condone illegal activities.

1. Such public advocacy can eventually lead to prosecution of individuals involved.

2. Such public advocacy might encourage individuals with less experience to ignore their local laws and regulations. (The charge against Plato was "corrupting the youth".)

3. Such public advocacy provides ammunition for those who would like to ban slingshots.

4. Such public advocacy may encourage harassment of the forum and its members by a variety of animal rights organizations.

I ask everyone to PLEASE be aware of these restrictions. Of course each of us must decide in any particular case what actions are appropriate ... and whether in a particular situation it is reasonable to break the letter of the law. But this forum is not an appropriate place to discuss illegal activities.

Thanks everyone for your understanding.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

